# Little Dove Squeaker with broken Toe



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all,


Hmmmmm..cute and dainty little Dove squeaker, arrives last night...has a broken or dislocated Toe.

That is, one Toe ( their right foot, rightmost Toe) is pointing way to the side instead of more or less forward, and, appears slightly swollen and discolored.

These of course are quite dainty Feet and Toes here. She stands just fine, walks just fine, and maybe favors it subtly.

Any advice? 

Toe itself is straight, just pointing off to one side. If I lift her, the Toe does not droop, but neither does she curl it or seek to grasp with it, if standing on my fingers to perch, so...


Whatcha think...?

This is a new one for me...

I am not the best guesser as for their ages a lot of times, and Doves if memory serve, grow up a little faster than Pigeons...but, she looks somewhere around five or maybe six weeks or so, maybe a little less. Wings are kinda small, and has that way of one who has not yet eaten on their own. Top of Beak at her forehead area has not filled in yet...

Have her in with little 'Crow Baby' and off and on the two of them get into their squeaking and Beak nuzzle excitements to eachother for being fed, or they just stand there next to eachother facing the same way, waiting for me to show up and interact in some way or feed them, very cute, she is so much smaller than Crow Baby who himself, is rather small in fact for his age, and, has been eating on his own almost from the first of my having him.

Allways nice for them to have compatible companions like this...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

You can get a straw that is alittle bit larger than the toe and cut it a little shorter than the length of the toe. Place goss or something soft in the straw so the straw edges doen't cut the bird. Then tape it up.
Some other may have different ways, but this is what I do.
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Phil

I find that placing the foot between two sheets of self adhesive support bandage (it is a bit thicker than vetwrap) and pressing the bandage together between the toes forms and effective and comfortable splint. I have used that to straingnten out "clenched" toes, but never tried it to repair a broken toe.

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hilary and cynthia gave good ideas of what to do. I don't think there is much else you can do.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Ooooo!


Thanks you kiddos...

Next feeding time, I will see what I can do.

Today, like many days, I am working on things in the Shop, and every little while, mosey in and set a spell with some Coffee, or check on Birdlets...

Such delicate Toes on that little Dove, she is not much larger than a Sparrow!

It might be dislocated for that matter, but, I will take a big breath, and see about it.


Phil


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh golly, one of those mysteries and sad-things...


Little Dove squeaker, drank Water from a little cup for me holding it up for her to do so, was eating well enough from the Baby-Nipple, many small meals...I looked at the Toe and decided to think about it some more, had to leave for an errand, so, I went out for a little while, I come back, and she had died.

There was sure nothing to have suggested that was in the winds.

She had been comfortable and typically delicate and Dove-kind-of-shy, laying next to little 'Crow Baby' Pigeon, or standing close to him. They got along very sweetly...so...

I dunno...

Seemed like a healthy little Bird, not emaciated, Feathers all perfect, nice typical young dove moods and demeaner...nuzzleing in squeaker fashion with Crow Baby in occasional mutual squeaker excitements...would walk forward in the cage with a happy expectant interest, to accept slightly moist finger tip massages on her Beak as preludes to eating or drinking...

Hmmm...I got no idea what happenned to her.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry Phil.

It has been one of those weeks. So many birds have died unexpectedly: My Little Red Feet, Hilary Dawn's pigeon, Nab's Starlings, Little Dove..... it is just so sad!

Cynthia


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm very sorry for the loss of the little dove. I know it's never easy to lose one but is especially hard when it's totally unexpected.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry, Phil

Reti


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

I'm sorry for your lose Phil.
I hope we have better luck with our next resceuee.
Hilary Dawn


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Phil,

I'm sorry about your young dove. So many as Cynthia mentioned, yet the 
flow of needy ones will continue.


----------

